# ipod adapter not working



## ssoliman (Mar 13, 2010)

I have the original Volkswagen accessory - iPod adapter in my 2007 rabbit. Has been working well for the last few years but now I can only get it to display "aux in" on the head unit when trying to playback from my iPod.
Usually I would be able to press the "cd" button and that would switch it over to the iPod playback...and on the iPod the controls would lock (display the VW symbol on the screen). But neither of those things is happening now...
Anyone seen this issue? Thank you for any feedback.
sherif
sherif


----------



## scenturion (Apr 11, 2009)

I've seen a couple people post about this recently:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4839648
and 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4841166
In short, if youre still under warranty, bring it to the dealership to have it fixed.


----------



## ssoliman (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: (scenturion)*

thank you, i am going to bring it to the dealer...


----------



## jwbekens (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: ipod adapter not working (ssoliman)*

I had the same experience and the dock was replaced under warranty. Enjoy having your tunes working again.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4264093


----------

